# Lancaster PA riders: advice sought



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

I'm visiting the Lancaster area later this week and hoped to get in a 20 mile ride when not shuffling the kids to amusement parks. I'm staying near Willow Valley Golf Club, if that's any help.

I checked Ride with GPS and the Lancaster Bicycle Club sites and a number of rides start at the Landis Valley Farm Museum, about 15 mins from my hotel by car; easy enough to hop over there and mount up.

Is there a charge to park at Landis Valley? Also is the place busy during weekdays? Would hate to drive there and find out there's no parking.

I know I can always just explore from the hotel, but most of the rides described as "scenic" seem to start in north of where I'm staying.

Thanks


----------



## Wooga (Jul 13, 2012)

I ride in Lancaster every couple of weeks. Normally the same route....about 40 miles. I have never parked at Landis Valley Farms, I usually park at the Oregon Dairy right on 222. I ride the LCB's Ice Cream ride route. I don't really hit the stops but it's a very enjoyable ride.

I can tell you that the Oregon Dairy has a huge lot and always plenty of free parking and it's also about 15 mins from where you will be. It's right off the highway so I always find it the easiest place to park when riding this section of Lancaster.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

From Willow Valley I would ride east on Rt 741 to Strasburg and then head up through Paradise to Intercourse and swing back around Bird-In-Hand. 

This would be some over 20 miles but if you want to shorten it just park at the Train Museum on the east side of Strasburg or at Zimmerman's Hardware along Rt896 north of Strasburg.

It's pretty hard to find a route in that part of Lancaster that's not "senic". If you want something less "commercialized" head south from Willow Valley toward Quarryville and then east. This area has quite a lot more hills however.

This looks like a nice route from Strasburg:

Strasburg Lancaster County Famrland and Scenic Vistas in Strasburg, PA | cycling Map | MapMyRIDE

Enjoy...watch out for gawking tourists


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, that will help


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's another route that starts in Paradise:

Short Ride to Intercourse - A bike ride in Gordonville, PA, US


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

I'm dialed in, thanks to those of you here and a contact through the Lancaster Bicycle Club.

Can't wait. I've been to Lancaster the last two summers with my kids and always leave town disappointed that I didn't bring my bike. So while the wife and kids are off enjoying a buggy ride, I'll hammer out a quick ride with some picture taking.

Thanks again


----------

